# Hatch cover in wheel arch - what's it called?



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Quick question.. I'm sure someone will know the answer.

Our 2005 Fiat Ducato based van has a small round hatch in the wheel arch. One of the covers has gone missing so I need a replacement. Does anyone know what it's called and where I can order one from online?

Ta

Alex


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you need to ask the parts section of a commercial fiat dealer, they are the only ones with the parts schematic.
make sure you have the vin and reg number to hand when phoning.
cabby


----------

